# Excavator Digging Productivity



## GTHill (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello!

I'm trying to determine how much time it should take to dig a pond. The pond dig will be 3000 cu yards with a max depth of 10 feet. Dimensions are about 75 feet x 100 feet. The machine in question is 180HP / 50,000 pound (think Cat 320).

Ground is easily dig-able, not much clay content. 

I've looked for graphs and data on this but can't find it. Any help, even educated guesses are welcomed! 

GT


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Going to depend on the skill & efficiency of the operator and are you loading & off hauling or building a bank on site?

if Dayexco or tgeb respond they'll be able to tell you to the minute how long it will take.


----------



## GTHill (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks Griz! Not loading... just dumping the material behind for later movement (dozer, etc.) Basically we are talking about just digging the hole portion but unfinished. I figure there is a number of yards per hour or something that is considered reasonable for a machine like this. I'm not expecting the best pro driver but not a rookie either. Thanks!


----------



## Ken360 (Sep 7, 2019)

An earth mover might be a better option than an excavator. Depends on how steep a bank you want.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

If you're using a CAT (or others) machine the dealer should be able to give you the info you need.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

You should have an excavator and dozer both on site for this job. Maybe 2 or 3 days with experienced operators depending on site conditions. So maybe $10K


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Depends on site conditions & operator skill sight unseen. Wet, dry, clear weather ? New or old machinery? Can operator do it with ease or is it going to take him half a day to figure out the bucket. Lot of factors here

Mike


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Any trees?


----------



## farmboy55 (Aug 24, 2017)

GTHill said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm trying to determine how much time it should take to dig a pond. The pond dig will be 3000 cu yards with a max depth of 10 feet. Dimensions are about 75 feet x 100 feet. The machine in question is 180HP / 50,000 pound (think Cat 320).
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

This stuff is simple math. What size is the bucket and how quickly can you make a cycle of digging to fill and then dumping the bucket?
Then you have to allow for the time machine is not digging; moving to reposition, stopped for fueling an dservice, stopped to allow other activities, etc. I'd guess you'd get about (6) hours of full on digging in an (8) hour day.

Example -
1/2 Yard bucket, one cycle every 30 seconds = 120 cycles or 60 yards per hour X (6) productive hours = 360 yards excavated per day.
3000 yards takes 8.3 days at that rate. Disclaimer - I'm not saying to use this production rate, but this is how I would go about estimating something like this.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Not having to make any critical grade trim passes, a good operator should cycle once every 20 to 25 seconds unless you're digging in extremely tight soil. 

I figured I was productive 50 mins. Out of the hour. 

Most 320s are approx 1 cubic yard. 

80 to 100 yards an hour is realistic. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemikon (Nov 7, 2021)

A lot depends on the operator, well, in general, on the machine. An excavator loader helped me, it is designed for relatively small jobs. With the help of my friends, I decided to make a pond in which fish and deep-sea plants will be bred, so the bottom should be relief and multi-level, shallow water, coastal zone and deep zones where my fish will winter. Well, we defined the boundaries of the pond with stones and dug a level pond with an excavator. He planned the construction sites for us, he also helped us in digging trenches. The most versatile machine for various jobs, we did not regret that we chipped in with friends and bought it from this company https://www.machinerydealer.co.uk/ ,it's great that delivery is worldwide.


----------

